# Raff Symphony 9



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

i think this piece deserves a top 20 spot in the Top recommended ever!! Any response?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I don't know about Top 20, but Raff's music has certainly been overlooked and ignored. Some of the symphonies are wonderful and would be such a welcome relief to the endless replaying of the hallowed classics. I've played in performance of the 5th (Lenore) and heard another local orchestra do the 9th several years ago. I heard the same comments over and over: why haven't we heard this before? Of course, Raff's music is well-known to record collectors, but to the general audience....not so much. There's so much good to great music that's been swept under the rug. Just be thankful you're living at a time when so much of this obscure repertoire has been recorded so we can at least hear it in our living rooms.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Very good symphony though I prefer the Lenore. It was well-regarded at its 1879 premiere.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DaveM said:


> Very good symphony though I prefer the Lenore. It was well-regarded at its 1879 premiere.


Seconded. Raff was a good composer and well worth checking out.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

The 3rd and 4th movements of Lenore don't resonate with me very much, but I feel the entirety of the 9th for sure.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Of particular interest is the opening movement of Raff's #9, "A Hot Day." I happen to like the whole "Seasons" cycle, Symphonies Nos. 8-11.


----------

